# PC powers ON without pressing the powerbutton



## vineeth_pulari (Jun 13, 2009)

When i turn on the UPS the PC turns on by itself, without pressing the power button of the PC, I opened the cabin, disconnect the POW SW , power switch cable to mother board. Still, when the ups is on, the pc boots with out pusing the power button.


Ive no clue whats happning, defective mother board!!!?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

So, what is ur problem?
Why r u worried?

Even my pc has it. And I'm too happy to get it. Now I can continue D/L even if I'm not in home.


----------



## raj_v1982 (Jun 14, 2009)

change your smps (psu)  with high watts psu 
collermaster 500watts or crosair vx450  
or atleast zebronic 500watts


----------



## pimpom (Jun 14, 2009)

Vineeth, your motherboard BIOS will have an option to change that. It will let you choose if you want to have the computer turn on automatically when it receives power. You can enable it or disable it. It is usually disabled by default. You might have enabled it without realising it.

The exact place in the BIOS menu for changing that setting is different for different motherboards. It may be under 'Advanced' or 'Power' or 'Power Management' or something similar.

The wording of the menu line will be something like "Restore on AC Power Loss'. If you tell us the model number of your motherboard, I'll try to find the manual online and give you more precise instructions.


----------



## Dark Core (Jun 14, 2009)

@vineeth_pulari

This s not coz of defective mobo, it's coz of a setting in BIOS - Search for Auto Power On, or similar terms in your BIOS (depends on d mobo model) and disable it.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 8, 2009)

offtopic: SKYNET???


----------



## icebags (Jul 9, 2009)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:


> offtopic: SKYNET???



interesting point there.  this might be it! begining of the end!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jul 9, 2009)

i had the exact same issue a week back, only difference being i don't have a UPS. anyway, with my system i was not getting any display so i had to give it away for repairs. the repair guy told me that my TV card was using too much power... bull$hit... i tried with all the cards and connectors out and still the processor fan was starting the powered on the main switch. however, its fixed now and i m getting the display. one interesting thing is i had to set up the BIOS again as i had removed the CMOS battery. i think i selected "Restore on AC Power Loss'... because even now the system is starting but at least i m getting the display... so am not bothered much.. will check this when i get home...



pimpom said:


> The wording of the menu line will be something like "Restore on AC Power Loss'. If you tell us the model number of your motherboard, I'll try to find the manual online and give you more precise instructions.


----------

